

United States Patent: Method of exercising a cat - rxin
http://www.google.com/patents?id=OfwkAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4&source=gbs_overview_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false

======
GiraffeNecktie
You might also be interested in my patented method of exercising a dog which
involves a spherical shoulder-launched device.

------
drallison
An old "friend" but still amusing. Check out
<http://www.delphion.com/galleryarch> which has a wide range of silly patents.
I have always liked US06025810 (Hyper-light-speed antenna) which appears on
the same page as the cat exerciser patent.

------
gnachman
I had a brief conversation with the "inventor":
[http://www.metafilter.com/56994/Death-ray-fiddlesticksit-
doe...](http://www.metafilter.com/56994/Death-ray-fiddlesticksit-doesnt-even-
slow-them-down#1523704)

------
jriddycuz
I've seen this before, but it never ceases to amaze me how ridiculous this is.

